# Vomiting after eating raw turkey neck



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry I cant be of much help here, I am not a raw feeder, but I have a dog with a sensitive tummy and he acts this way every once in awhile. I doubt that the turkey neck went bad if it was refrigerated. If Rubys belly isnt hard, her gums are pink and she has stopped throwing up or acting like she wants to throw up (like heaving), I would wait it out and not feed her til she is acting more herself. This is one of the reasnos I couldnt do raw feedings unless the food was all chopped up. I am such a worrier and with one dog who throws up with the slightest thing he swallows, I would be on constant worry patrol. I know there is a member on here that feeds raw but puts everything through a meat grinder. If you find that Ruby goes through this, you might want to consider it, OR maybe I'm just overly cautious.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Did she throw up the whole turkey neck, or just the bone part?

Ranger is raw fed and it's not unusual for him to throw up sharp shards of harder bone if he can't digest them. It's usually a few hours after he's eaten and it's usually occurs if he's been fed a weight-bearing bone (like beef neck bones or ham hocks). He'll digest everything he can, but not the bone and then throw it up. Sometimes it takes a few vomits to get it up but once the sharp piece is out, he's fine.

I hate to tell you that's what you're experiencing though because the lethargy and whatnot is worrisome. I can tell you one time Ranger was eating whole mackerel (3 of them) and the first must have gone down the 'wrong way'. He wasn't interested in eating the other 2, and was restless/acting funny. He puked 3 times and finally brought up the mackerel (half chewed) and then wanted to eat his other 2 fish. So it could be something like that, too.

At any rate, keep an eye on her. Straining to poop, swollen/hard abdomen, elevated breathing, etc. could mean a trip to the vet. I hope she's feeling better and I really hope it was just one of these odd, raw fed vomits and not anything serious.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby has always had a very sensitive stomach and went through her first few years with the runs and throwing up. Last year we tested her for allergies and changed her food. I give her the raw patties that are already ground up. I thought I would treat her to something new (stupid me) the raw turkey neck. I am also so paranoid of the bones and such, that's why I do the patties. She has done extremely well with the diet change and haven't had any issues like this at all. 

This morning she went out and had the runs and my husband said it smelled like something had died(sorry). I am hoping the turkey neck went bad instead of a bone being obstructed. She still has no appetite, but wants to drink. I am only giving her small amounts of water so she can keep it down. She has not thrown up or heaved since around 10pm last night.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Did she throw up the whole turkey neck, or just the bone part?
> 
> Ranger is raw fed and it's not unusual for him to throw up sharp shards of harder bone if he can't digest them. It's usually a few hours after he's eaten and it's usually occurs if he's been fed a weight-bearing bone (like beef neck bones or ham hocks). He'll digest everything he can, but not the bone and then throw it up. Sometimes it takes a few vomits to get it up but once the sharp piece is out, he's fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!! When she did vomit the first time, it seemed to be most of the neck(bone). The second was still some of the meat. The rest of the vomiting seemed to be mucus. 

Her gums are pink and her stomach is not hard or distended. She is just lethargic. I can understand after all of that vomit she doesn't have any energy.

Did you feed him another raw meal after his experience? Ruby can't have rice or oats, barley or the like because she is allergic. I am wondering what I can give her once she is able to eat.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

My vet said to give our puppy pepto mismol when she was sick. It helped her a ton to feel less nauseated.


----------

